# Someone is going to win a watch this Sunday.



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Just post your best picture of a watch that you own here. It doesn't matter if it's an Orient or not.

Good Luck.

We will choose a winner on Sunday and reveal the watch that they won.

All entrants will receive a very special code to use at http://orientwatchusa.com

Don't have a Watch (but really want one?) - pics of "bare wrists" will work too ;o)

*THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR PARTICIPATING. PLEASE USE COUPON CODE EXECUTIVE50 TO SAVE 50% on your next order!*


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

heres my current Orient. have gotten a lot of compliments on it. i even convinced a buddy of mine to order a Mako today after he saw my watch.


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW. Now THAT'S a Picture! Love the cigar touch ...


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

orientwatchusa said:


> WOW. Now THAT'S a Picture! Love the cigar touch ...


thanks, those particular cigars are very good. and the silver lion matches closely to the pair of silver lions on the face.

the one you posted is the first time ive seen anyone on here post that model. i thought long and hard between that one and the one i selected, i really like the all black, but figured i could wear the silver with more work attire.


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

Would love a new orient! And free is even better! (you can send it with my mystery bag I registered for... heh, heh)


----------



## D1sturb3d0gre (Feb 10, 2010)

Would enjoy adding an orient to my collection


----------



## deltascrew (Mar 9, 2010)

This wrist needs an Orient on it!!


----------



## jga. (Mar 9, 2010)

Just my FreeStyle on a free style banana moment...



orientwatchusa said:


> Just post your best picture of a that you own here. It doesn't matter if it's an Orient or not.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

My one and only Orient and im loving the heck out of it! Constantly surprised at the quality and value of the Mako each time i look down at my wrist:-!


----------



## Dedalus (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually looking at purchasing my first, the JDM Orient Star 'Air Diver', so for now this father/son shot will have to do. Not my best photo, but certainly my favourite... mine's the Seamaster. ;-)


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

My very favorite watch! (honestly)


----------



## cee3p0 (Jan 7, 2010)

My white multieyes (cet05001w):


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My lovely "Black Mako".....
Josh


----------



## dep1633 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck to everyone :-!


----------



## Sean D. (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Dictator_MARS (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered a Blue Mako Sunday, and can't wait for it to arrive! :-!










Picture is of my daugther "'modeling" one of my watches!


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

This is my latest Orient...I have now have five but would love to make it an even six!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok why not. Don't have an orient but I have this. If I win the orient watch I'll be sure to take good pictures of it. :-d


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, so it's not a picture of my Orient "Hog Rider" or Blue Mako II - whatever the official unofficial nickname is (which incidentally I happen to be wearing at this very moment!) but it's a picture that I really like...










Cheers! :-!


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are my pics and favorite Submariner Homage


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

Going with the Balihai Q this week, so this should be appropriate:


----------



## cbrrrfan (Dec 9, 2009)

SKXA35


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

My favorite of my photos. ;-)


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

Retro Future Motorcycle









:thanks


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Count me in...;-)


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

i love how you put a new strap on that mako ... PM me your address and I'll get your mystery bag out today myself.


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

that is pretty cool!


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

this is a very powerful picture!


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

I love the gshocks ... especially the white ones.



Dictator_MARS said:


> I ordered a Blue Mako Sunday, and can't wait for it to arrive! :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

is this your photo? what watch is that?


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

what a gorgeous time piece ... is this your original pic?


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

So here is mine. Thought we could use a lume shot!


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

orientwatchusa said:


> is this your photo? what watch is that?


Me? Yes, that's indeed my photo, and it's an "Italian Navy" (MM) homage piece.  No watches were harmed in the creation of this photo!


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

I do have a watch


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

We're thinking of giving out the Yellow Mako this Sunday ... is that cool with you guys?

We had this made EXCLUSIVELY for THE USA, and there are not that many left.


----------



## c1jensen (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## rich5665 (Feb 25, 2010)

My Fuyate on my skinny wrist


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

orientwatchusa said:


> We're thinking of giving out the Yellow Mako this Sunday ... is that cool with you guys?


Whoever's NOT cool with that should be immediately disqualified from contention! :-d :-!


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the backside showing the working parts:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

Orient content:


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is another pic of this weeks beauty, only with a strap change:


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

haha ... glad you agree!


----------



## MartyMcfly (Mar 16, 2010)

*







*


----------



## Verist (May 29, 2009)

Sorry for the poor quality pic, I used the IWC app for the iPhone to see what a watch would look like on my arm :-d


----------



## jackb1117 (Sep 14, 2009)

Recent picture of one of my impulse buys- a folio open-heart!


----------



## Bleh (Dec 6, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE my mako, but my best picture is of my WWII Hamilton 4992B Pocket Watch.










or my new Cave Dweller


----------



## jhon (Aug 19, 2009)

In for a chance to win - thanks for your kind offer.:-!

This is mine and my current favourite..


----------



## wec12 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Any excuse to post pictures of this beauty -


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the competition, guys!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's my newest member to the collection! I would be happy to own an Orient too, there are a number of great looking (and priced) models. I'm waiting on a mystery bag too ;-)


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

jbetts1790 said:


> I'm waiting on a mystery bag too ;-)


I'm waiting on my mystery bag for prob months now.. :-(


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's my Blue Mako - easily my favorite watch. This shot tries to capture the iridescence of that wonderful blue dial! I'm saving up for a Black Mako to join it one day, but if you happen to be giving one away I promise to give it a good home!

Mike


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Ruski1982 (Feb 1, 2010)

*My first Orient is in the mail but here is my entry pic:*

Me and my G-Shock Riseman @ the top of Mt. Kilimanjaro (Feb. 19, 2010 - Altitude Recorded on watch):










More pics for anyone interested in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=370134


----------



## devildog2067 (Sep 30, 2009)

This one has a special place in my heart, my first mod:


----------



## saintv90 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

What a great idea...










and a old vintage friend....


----------



## mnm (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in:























































~Ross


----------



## sport1000 (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's my custom made, ultra-thin;-)
(sorry, left the house without a watch today)


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

Naked!


----------



## sport1000 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wachulookingat said:


> Naked!


I know, I felt so naked this morning when I left the house! Now I'm just feeling silly with my co-workers looking at me funny.


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

heh... that drawing is pretty good actually. The funny part is that it's like those Sports Illustrated painted on suits!


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

The worlds fastest Mako!


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

Wachulookingat said:


> heh... that drawing is ... like those Sports Illustrated painted on suits!


Uh, no it's not.

:think:


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

rcoreytaylor said:


> Uh, no it's not.
> 
> :think:


Come on!! I was stretching to make the guy feel less naked :-!


----------



## jga. (Mar 9, 2010)

The Perfect "Time" to meet the Lepricon. LUCKY ME HA!:-! 
My Scuba Diver HyperAqualand... But a Mako will be much better... HAPPY ST PATTY'S GUYS!!!


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

jga. said:


>


Hmmm... I don't think you can link a picture from your My Pictures folder... you probably should host it somewhere... like photobucket or picasaweb.


----------



## jga. (Mar 9, 2010)

Tks I fixed it. I hope you like the pic. ;-)



Wachulookingat said:


> Hmmm... I don't think you can link a picture from your My Pictures folder... you probably should host it somewhere... like photobucket or picasaweb.


----------



## hurm (Jun 5, 2009)

My newest, an Android Octopus...


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

These are all my photos...sorry if they are a little small, that's as big as my iPhone would let me post.


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

hurm said:


> My newest, an Android Octopus...


Pretty! I like the band also...


----------



## CyBuzz (Mar 16, 2010)

Count me in. I am still working on the 'accountant' so she lets me get a new Orient. If I win and she sees the quality, she may just fold and let me get the one I want.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Not the best photo I've taken, but I wanted to include this old friend:










Bought it NOS, it came dead on arrival. Picked up a movement, installed it and she's been running just great ever since :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

My Blue Hogrider. One of my favorites!


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

It says "10 year battery" :-d


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome contest! Thanks!


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## dbhmgb (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## gg22 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

orientwatchusa said:


> Just post your best picture of a watch that you own here. It doesn't matter if it's an Orient or not.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thank you for the contest! Here's my entry:


----------



## Hillcrest (Sep 27, 2009)

So many fantastic pictures that I doubt I stand a chance, but it never hurts to try. That's how I won this ...








Laco resting on WWI binoculars passed down from my grandfather (just in case you're curious about the background) Thanks!


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

Not my favorite watch... but my best picture I think. I need to take more pictures of my Black Mako. Because Black Mako's Rock. [email protected]#$ Rolex


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

If anybody here needs a new watch it's me... Pick me!! Pick me!!


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are some of my non-Orient photos, my favorites.


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I bought the Orient when I was 13, but it hasn't gotten much wrist time. I took some pictures today, and I realized how good looking it was! So now it's back on my wrist. :-! Here's a picture from many moons ago, shows my love for orient. :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok I was sort of pissed off that my favorite watch picture was not a MAKO...

So... I got my Mako... and then went to find my camera..... and when I came back... I found that another family member wanted the Mako... He was saying "MY MAKO":










Cute eh??? I took that photo with my UV light to get some lume but also because my cat looks purple in UV ... he's normally grey.

Ok so then I decided that I liked everyone's Mako on strap pictures... so I strapped the Mako and took this... which is now my favorite picture:










Note the lint and cat fur on it still .... next time I'll remove that I promise!


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

Duplicate. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## MPsmp (Sep 18, 2009)

Orient's rule, wish I had one! For now just pretend this watch is one.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope I win. Wish I had pic of my Orient as well though, but this is my favorite pic of all that I took:


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Gone but not forgotten:









My current favorite:


----------



## MdN (Sep 5, 2009)

Not an Orient, but as you said it doesn't matter...


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

orientwatchusa said:


> We're thinking of giving out the Yellow Mako this Sunday ... is that cool with you guys?
> 
> We had this made EXCLUSIVELY for THE USA, and there are not that many left.


HELLS YEAH!!! a yellow mako would be awesome!


----------



## t1nhoo (Aug 24, 2009)

My favorite (for now):


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Does this count? I break it out for all dressy occasions:


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

These were just taken:


----------



## TorzJohnson (Aug 2, 2009)

Edit: Picture removed, it was reported to Mods due to knife content (a beautiful handmade Dozier Straight Personal! |>)


----------



## rtrnow (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## SJS101 (Jan 19, 2010)

*This is how Mommy feeds Daddy's obsession. A new blue Mako* (sorry only pic for now)










*And this is how Daddy is fueling his son's new obsession.* My 2 year old future Orient owner with his first watch. It's a Pixar Cars digital...gotta start somewhere.


----------



## WatchBuff0 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kyle L said:


> These were just taken:


Those are great shots...!!!


----------



## WatchBuff0 (Nov 11, 2009)

Having just received my first Orient today, a good excuse to post a few shots...




























And some of my Orange Monster...


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## biotechee (Jun 4, 2006)

Not an Orient, but I don't have one yet to take pictures of... This is my now sold Omega Seamaster GMT... Miss it, but it is good hands.








http://s884.photobucket.com/albums/...eamaster GMT/?action=view&current=IM_3975.jpg


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hopefully a Yello Mako can join my Planet Orient...


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

Some from my collection


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## dep1633 (Feb 21, 2010)

The Family


----------



## ragamuffin (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

What the heck, who doesn't love a chance to win a watch?


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Orient King Diver that I purchased new in 1977 and still going strong:


----------



## jga. (Mar 9, 2010)

My new TOY!!!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## war-eagle (Feb 22, 2010)

I am newly bitten by the watch bug and don't own an Orient (yet), but here is a pic of my Seiko Orange Monster.


----------



## fellali (Oct 13, 2009)

*One of the best homage watches out there!*


----------



## victus1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is my watch :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's a few of the the best conventional lume on any watch, period.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Planet Orient:


----------



## Demokritos (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## markdc (Mar 23, 2009)

What size is this strap, if you don't mind my asking? I just bought my own multieyes and am looking for leather straps now.



cee3p0 said:


> My white multieyes (cet05001w):


----------



## Big0range (Oct 7, 2009)

The only think better than a yellow Mako is a FREE yellow Mako!! :-!


----------



## jbdan (Aug 14, 2008)

watcholic said:


> Planet Orient:


Wow watcho that looks terrific....this pic alone would sell way more of this model if OWUSA used something like this! Brilliant work |>

Nice water shots too guys fun thread to look through such a nice variety


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## qantor (Mar 13, 2010)

Just received...


----------



## gpension (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## perdu (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

One of my favorites: :-!


----------



## Woodrobin (Mar 14, 2009)

Orient CFT00004B Racing Skeleton. Sometimes I just sit and stare at the workings spinning away. The alternating brushed and polished links in the band are a great detail, too. Beautiful.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Orient's friendly cousin...:-!


----------



## JP153 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mako...


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Kind partial to this one. ;-)


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 4, 2010)

One of the only pictures that I have taken of a watch so far.


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

cant wait to see whos the winner! fingers crossed! good luck to all


----------



## zeljan (May 4, 2006)

Brg

zeljko


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2009)

I like yellow dials,










GW:-!


----------



## OldBaldCheater (Jan 28, 2010)

Of my watches, this baby gets worn the most by FAR...she needs a yellow friend to carry half the burden;-)
























]

Kiro dai daidaidaidaidaiSUKI

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Win this one or not I'll have an Orient on my wrist soon, preferably a rectangular one!


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late!


----------



## bigolac (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm game...


----------



## RogerD (Jan 10, 2010)

Not enough tonneau shots.
Here's one.


----------



## bugeyed (May 4, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

:-!


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is my vintage Seiko diver, I wish I had a better camera, but my Kodak easyshare will have to do...lol I was originally going to do a 'James Bond' theme, with my 9mm and whatnot, but thankfully I remembered reading somewhere in the forum rules that weapons aren't allowed
*edit* darn, looks like I didn't get my pic in on time....lol forgot that it was 11:59 EST, not PST...lol


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

So.............

Who won?!?!?!

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

00Photo said:


> So.............
> 
> Who won?!?!?!
> 
> The suspense is killing me.


 my guess is the moderator of this forum was up until midnight lastnight picking a winner, and now he is sleeping in late....LOL:-d


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

WE HAVE 2 WINNERS!

They'll be announced shortly ...


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

*WINNER #1

Please PM me your address!
*



crew said:


> My favorite of my photos. ;-)


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

winner #2

please pm me your address!!!



jay.scratch said:


>


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

congrats crew and jay.scratch! thanks for the contest!


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

woowwwww I can't believe it. Thank you so much.


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

rojo camacho said:


> congrats crew and jay.scratch! thanks for the contest!


Wow is right!! Thanks so much for hosting this contest - you guys are the best!!

I gave my brother my 2ER diver last Christmas to start his collection, so this new Orient will happily take its place! :thanks


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

orientwatchusa said:


> *WINNER #1
> 
> Please PM me your address!
> *


THANKS SO MUCH GUYS!!

I can't believe it!!   :-! :-! :thanks

Thank YOU for hosting this generous contest!!


----------



## cee3p0 (Jan 7, 2010)

markdc said:


> What size is this strap, if you don't mind my asking? I just bought my own multieyes and am looking for leather straps now.


This has 20mm. They look great in leather on either black or brown and gives them more a classic feel.


----------



## Big0range (Oct 7, 2009)

orientwatchusa said:


> WE HAVE 2 WINNERS!
> 
> They'll be announced shortly ...












and










!!

Congrats to the winners -- and that baseball / watch / bat is pretty cool. So, um.... does that watch still work??? :think:


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

wachulookingat said:


> congratulations!!!


+1 :-!:-!:-!


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

Sweet! Congrats to Jay scratch, and Crew!! Awesome contest, can't wait till the next one! Man, I want that yellow diver now!!LOL Is there a link to the site for it where I can get one?


----------



## jga. (Mar 9, 2010)

who won? It wasnt me? :think:


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=197


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

jga. said:


> who won? It wasnt me? :think:


 Jayscratch, and Crew won. they announced it right under where they first posted their pictures


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks Orient USA for the contest! :-! So many great photos...must have been a difficult decision!


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!
I knew *crew* would win this contest. After I saw there was 2 winners I kept refreshing the page till I saw the announcement of the first winner, " I knew it he would win" I said to myself. 
Since there was another winner to be announced I kept refreshing the page still hoping I would be the other one lol. Eventually I was really happy when I saw my pic  What makes this even more special to me is that the pic of the watch i posted is my first automatic, my favorite and my keeper watch |>
I wanna say thank you once again and congrats to crew also


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

jay.scratch said:


> Thanks guys!
> I knew *crew* would win this contest. After I saw there was 2 winners I kept refreshing the page till I saw the announcement of the first winner, " I knew it he would win" I said to myself.
> Since there was another winner to be announced I kept refreshing the page still hoping I would be the other one lol. Eventually I was really happy when I saw my pic  What makes this even more special to me is that the pic of the watch i posted is my first automatic, my favorite and my keeper watch |>
> I wanna say thank you once again and congrats to crew also


I'm turnin' red! :-d

I never thought it was a runaway, since there were some excellent shots in here of much nicer (and well-treated) watches! I want to thank Orient for offering up the opportunity and for hosting the contest.

Anyway, I love that photo and I'm sure everyone would be happy to know that no watches were harmed in its creation! :-! That MM survived the photo session with ease, and the movement actually was transplanted into my new PVD mini fiddy case just this afternoon, for some new life!

Congrats to Jay again and thanks to Orient !!

:thanks


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

This was a contest? I thought it was just random, post a picture of a watch, anywatch. Why else were naked wrist shots supposed to be included if it was a contest? 

I dont care, just curious. 

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Ruski1982 (Feb 1, 2010)

whats this i remember about every entrant receiving a "very special code" to use on the Orient USA site?

Congrats to the winners! Nice shots


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

WillMK5 said:


> This was a contest? I thought it was just random, post a picture of a watch, anywatch. Why else were naked wrist shots supposed to be included if it was a contest?
> 
> I dont care, just curious.
> 
> Congrats to the winners!


You could always be creative. Like there's someone that actually draw a watch on his wrist |>

I'm wondering whats the give away watch


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

has anybody that entered recieved a pm with a special code yet? I know I won't get one (too late) but was just wondering what the code is for, discount at the site?


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2009)

carpevicis said:


> has anybody that entered recieved a pm with a special code yet? I know I won't get one (too late) but was just wondering what the code is for, discount at the site?


me too, I've been waiting several days to order and see what was up, just almost out of the mood... almost.

GW:-!


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

I will say one thing, if the code is anything like the st. patty's day code, I WILL buy a yellow Mako...;-)hint hint ;-)are you reading this Orient mods?lol:-d


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

carpevicis said:


> I will say one thing, if the code is anything like the st. patty's day code, I WILL buy a yellow Mako...;-)hint hint ;-)are you reading this Orient mods?lol:-d


currently the max is 50% off the retail.. i was hoping since this is like a VERY special code, perhaps 60%?:-d


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

jefnando said:


> currently the max is 50% off the retail.. i was hoping since this is like a VERY special code, perhaps 60%?:-d


 Well, I couldn't wait to find out, I just pulled the trigger on a yellow Mako, I used the luckypatty code from the three day sale thread, and it still worked...50% off, I had to go for it!!LOL


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

anyone received the special code yet?


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

jefnando said:


> anyone received the special code yet?


 you don't need to wait for that code, there are others that still work for 50% off, I used the luckypatty code lastnight, and it worked, and there is a new code in this link too https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=378859


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

I sawthe code "executive50" yesterday.


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

There are tons of 50% off coupon codes out there for Orientusa. Thanks Orient!!! Because of the codes, I now own all of the different colored Makos (blue, black, orange, Pepsi, and yellow), One black Hogrider or Hammerhead, and one black Sub Homage 100m. If the codes are still valid I will be buying more soon. Too bad the 50% off does not apply for that 300m Orient Star divers watch on the sticky.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2009)

Joey must be really busy, I'm sure he'll get around to it. I'm still waiting on some info so I can order a few.

GW:-!


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

carpevicis said:


> you don't need to wait for that code, there are others that still work for 50% off, I used the luckypatty code lastnight, and it worked, and there is a new code in this link too https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=378859


I know a couple of codes as well, but this is a matter of principle... nearly 1 week and still no code. Its either he forgot or he doesn't care...<|


----------



## Bruno.M (Dec 24, 2009)

which watch did you guys win?


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

jefnando said:


> I know a couple of codes as well, but this is a matter of principle... nearly 1 week and still no code. Its either he forgot or he doesn't care...<|


Yea, I would have to agree with you. The contest disclaimer did state that "every participant will receive a code" and its been one week already. Does not look good on OrientUSA. Not really good PR IMHO.


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

FroFro said:


> which watch did you guys win?


Have know idea. It seems like it would be a yellow mako but I haven't got any info yet


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

matador02 said:


> Yea, I would have to agree with you. The contest disclaimer did state that "every participant will receive a code" and its been one week already. Does not look good on OrientUSA. Not really good PR IMHO.


 I thought this contest was great PR, afterall, I didn't win, but I still bought a yellow Mako...lol has anyone tried to PM the Orient forum mod about the codes yet? I'm of the opinion that after he read this thread, and saw all the codes already posted here, maybe he assumed we'd all just use those codes? I know I did, but I'm rather impatient...lol


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

carpevicis said:


> I thought this contest was great PR, afterall, I didn't win, but I still bought a yellow Mako...lol has anyone tried to PM the Orient forum mod about the codes yet? I'm of the opinion that after he read this thread, and saw all the codes already posted here, maybe he assumed we'd all just use those codes? I know I did, but I'm rather impatient...lol


It was stated that "every participant will be given a code". That implies OrientUSA will be giving out the codes to each participant. It does not imply forum members posting codes they find and sharing them.......that is my understanding and from what I interpret from this statement:


> Just post your best picture of a watch that you own here. It doesn't matter if it's an Orient or not.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

matador02 said:


> It was stated that "every participant will be given a code". That implies OrientUSA will be giving out the codes to each participant. It does not imply forum members posting codes they find and sharing them.......that is my understanding and from what I interpret from this statement:


Too bad Orientusa didn't post a time limit to that statement.. now i am wondering how many weeks we need to wait for that code, and will it be in PM form or will they just post it in the forum? and still curious how special the code will be... since we need to wait thus long..


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2009)

jefnando said:


> Too bad Orientusa didn't post a time limit to that statement.. now i am wondering how many weeks we need to wait for that code, and will it be in PM form or will they just post it in the forum? and still curious how special the code will be... since we need to wait thus long..


I ordered 4 watches yesterday (impatient) and for sure won't be overjoyed to find out I may have gotten a better or additional % off code.

maybe I'll get some extra goodies, when they arrive.. (mystery bags) BTW, has anybody gotten the keychain? I didn't know how long that would take but it's been a while..

have a good Sunday:-!

GW


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

matador02 said:


> It was stated that "every participant will be given a code". That implies OrientUSA will be giving out the codes to each participant. It does not imply forum members posting codes they find and sharing them.......that is my understanding and from what I interpret from this statement:


 Yes, of course, that was what was stated, and I agree. But I was simply surmising the 'maybe's' of why the codes weren't given yet. I'm neither supporting or debating why they havn't been posted, I'm simply too impatient and went about getting what I wanted my own way:-d It really won't matter to me, since my entry was considered too late to be valid anyways, but to the other entrants, if the code is indeed more % off than the 50% code I used, it may be worth the wait.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

why won't they throw us a bone


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess I am to late, but here is a pic anyway!


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow.. 2 weeks and still no code?


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

jefnando said:


> Wow.. 2 weeks and still no code?


 Have any of the people who are wondering about the 'code' tried PM'ing the Orient mods yet?


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

orientwatchusa said:


> Just post your best picture of a watch that you own here. It doesn't matter if it's an Orient or not.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> ...


O.K. how about a picture of a watch that I am expecting in a couple of days?? Picture below is borrowed from a thread on this forum. It is a wrist shot of a watch I will be getting though but mine will have a black dial.



















My new Orient Dive watch that I am very excited to get!!










I am so excited I am looking at getting another Orient but more of a dressier option from your urban collection. I will be saving for a few weeks but it is next!!!










Rob


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm actually more interested in discovering the actual watch the winners recieved? have the winners recieved their watches yet? Any word of when they will if in fact they havn't? Pics!:-d


----------



## Jeepnut (Mar 12, 2010)

DSC03631.jpg (82KB)







 View Image

My first Orient Orange Mako, I just got it about a week ago. I took the bracelet off and put a flat silicone strap on it and would really like to add another Orient to my collection.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

orientwatchusa said:


> is this your photo? what watch is that?


Yes, matter of fact, it was taken about two years ago. It's an Ollech & Wajs M5~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## crew (Aug 14, 2008)

carpevicis said:


> I'm actually more interested in discovering the actual watch the winners recieved? have the winners recieved their watches yet? Any word of when they will if in fact they havn't? Pcs!:-d


No word yet!

PM'd my address, etc.. but haven't heard anything yet about which watch or when it would ship out.

Hoping maybe something will just show up on my doorstep?


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

crew said:


> No word yet!
> 
> PM'd my address, etc.. but haven't heard anything yet about which watch or when it would ship out.
> 
> Hoping maybe something will just show up on my doorstep?


hmm, maybe he's on vacation?lol


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone for participating. The winner has been chosen. Everyone who participated may use coupon code Executive50 to save 50% on their next Orient Order at Orientwatchusa.com (some restrictions apply). The code will expire on April 14th 2010. 

This thread will be closed until then.


----------

